# First time fishing st joe bay



## corey85 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey fellows, I'm taking my boat to st joe bay the last weekend of this month. It's my first time taking it to the ocean so I'm new to it and I'm fairly new to saltwater fishing also. I would appreciate any advice on boating that area and also what species I should target this time of year. I plan on launching in the bay and fishing there and hopefully going out into the ocean for alittle fishing also. Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 4, 2016)

There was a huge fish kill last month.  I would advise you fish up the canal or move down the coast to the Crooked Island Sound just east of Mexico Beach.


----------



## bigtruck_bigtrouble (Feb 4, 2016)

In the past, I have launched from Eagle Harbor on Cape San Blas. It is in the State Park and there is an admission and launch fee but to my knowledge, it is the only public launch on the west side of the bay. Protected ramp and board walk makes loading/unloading easy.

Some water gets pretty skinny. The outfitters in Port St. Joe should have a detailed map of the bay that will give you an idea of the shallow areas.

Flush the motor with fresh water and wash every inch of the boat and trailer when you return from the trip. Run fresh water through bilge and livewell too.

Live bait is the way to go and a cast net is a great investment.


----------



## bigtruck_bigtrouble (Feb 4, 2016)

Also check out PensacolaFishingForum


----------



## corey85 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks again guys I really appreciate the info, I'm not against going somewhere else I just don't really know where to else to go(lots of places to choose from) Is there a better place for inshore fishing fairly close that would be easier to navigate for a first timer?


----------



## bigtruck_bigtrouble (Feb 12, 2016)

St. Joseph Bay will be a good first time experience. It's worth the trip just to eat at the Indian Pass Raw Bar.

I have contemplated driving down there on a weekend just to eat and drive back.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 12, 2016)

I started fishing salt water in steinhatchee, I like it because it's pretty forgiving for a new guy, it's deeper than keaton beach. I don't care for putting in at keaton. Honestly, I've started fishing st marks and love it, it's closer and it's different. Just do your research and watch for rocks.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 15, 2016)

If you put in at the city ramp in PSJ be mindful when you head out.
You will want to take a hard left as you clear the break wall to stay in the channel. Look for pvc pipe sticking up.


----------



## corey85 (Feb 15, 2016)

is it fairly easy and safe to navigate from the boat ramp across the bay out into the ocean? I guess I'm asking if there are navigation buoys or markers that I can follow in and out of the bay. Thanks again


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 16, 2016)

corey85 said:


> is it fairly easy and safe to navigate from the boat ramp across the bay out into the ocean? I guess I'm asking if there are navigation buoys or markers that I can follow in and out of the bay. Thanks again



This will help.

http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11389.shtml


----------



## DAWG FAN (Feb 16, 2016)

*Psj*

If you put in at Eagle Harbor Landing (state park on Cape) the water is plenty deep to run straight out to north. There is no obstacles in bay other than shallow water. No bars or rocks. If you put in at city landing in PSJ just follow the pvc markers out. If its low tide it could be skinny coming out. This time of year I would put in PSJ and go around the marina to the canal and fish the mouth of canal and up the canal, especially if the wind is stiff. Even though it's a small bay it can get rough quick if the wind whips up.


----------



## corey85 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks again for the advice. I'm leaving tommorow to head down there and the weather looks like 2-4ft seas on Friday and 2-3ft on Saturday according to one website I found. I have a Carolina skiff 198dlv and I was wondering if yall think it is capable of going out a few miles safely to fish a few of the wrecks and reefs. With the bay and canal being muddy right now I think that going offshore might be my best option. Any and all opinions are welcome!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 24, 2016)

I wouldn't, there is a small craft advisory in effect until Friday night with seas up to 8ft, you'll be in for a ride. Saturday is better but it still would be rougher than I'd want to take a skiff offshore.


----------

